# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Breasts or Baldness?

## clandestine

How about both?

Dear gynecomastia, ****** you, you ******ing cu.nt. Die.

Signed,
clandestine

----------


## Kayman

> How about both?
> 
> Dear gynecomastia, ****** you, you ******ing cu.nt. Die.
> 
> Signed,
> clandestine


 I'd take the baldness no question.

----------


## clandestine

> I'd take the baldness no question.


 Hair transplants are 10,000$, while gynecomastia surgery is 2,000$.

Still feel the same way?

----------


## Kayman

> Hair transplants are 10,000$, while gynecomastia surgery is 2,000$.
> 
> Still feel the same way?


 Absolutely. If by taking finasteride and you're getting gynecomastia as a result then clearly your body is telling you finasteride is having a negative effect and it's something it doesn't want. Why you'd then continue to then put your body through it I don't know. My health is more important than my hair, I wouldn't jeopardize my health for aesthetics but that's just me.

----------


## BigThinker

> How about both?
> 
> Dear gynecomastia, ****** you, you ******ing cu.nt. Die.
> 
> Signed,
> clandestine


 Balding.  I'd rather be a cueball with good facial aesthetics, thick dark facial hair, jacked/cut body, Master's degree, and 6 figures at age 25 than to have bitch tits and/or impotence.  It's a tired argument, but what's the point of pulling girls when you have a limp d*ck and/or the girl goes to put her hands on your chest in the sack and feels some C-cups.

The above isn't meant to be insensitive, if you are suffering from gynecomastia, by the way.

----------


## Ktownmatti

Gyno does suck...I've always had a touch of it... Think I'm going to get it removed in the spring.

----------


## Aames

Pardon my ignorance, but, couldn't you just take an estrogen-blocker or Nolvadex until it goes away? Then just keep some on-hand for when and if it returns?

----------


## baldozer

> How about both?
> 
> Dear gynecomastia, ****** you, you ******ing cu.nt. Die.
> 
> Signed,
> clandestine


 A few days ago I saw a fat man who had the hips and breasts of a female and NW7 baldness, Imagine how disgusting that was!

----------


## baldozer

> Hair transplants are 10,000$, while gynecomastia surgery is 2,000$.
> 
> Still feel the same way?


 But the gynecomastia one seems more painful, and in the country from where I am from, you could get Hair Transplant for less than 2000$!

----------


## Davey Jones

> But the gynecomastia one seems more painful, and in the country from where I am from, you could get *Hair Transplant for less than 2000$*!


 Now come again, what was all that?

----------

